# building chest without bench press?



## r00kie (Sep 3, 2007)

i personally dont like bench press because it is done lying on a bench. moreover i'll be working out at home from now and currently i dont have a bench.

can i manage to simulate/develop my pecs using weighted dips and weighted pushups only?

or should i buy a bench asap?


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 3, 2007)

Push-ups and dips should be sufficient, but a bench is a great accessory to your equipment.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 3, 2007)

You could do dumbell presses lying on the floor. A bench is useful for a number of exercises though, so its a valuble tool.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 3, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Push-ups and dips should be sufficient, but a bench is a great accessory to your equipment.



I second this. I injured my shoulder and can not bench press anymore. I started doing push-ups in their place while continuing to do dips and have lost no size to my chest at all. 

Just work hard at those dips and push-ups and you should be fine.


----------



## r00kie (Sep 3, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I second this. I injured my shoulder and can not bench press anymore. I started doing push-ups in their place while continuing to do dips and have lost no size to my chest at all.
> 
> Just work hard at those dips and push-ups and you should be fine.



thanks guys...and no bench press for atleast next 4 weeks


----------



## r00kie (Sep 3, 2007)

kelJu...how do you do dips to hit chest? on a v-bar?

also i miss incline bench the most. is there any alternative for that?


----------



## Mystik (Sep 3, 2007)

my gym their flat benches are right under the lights, I cant stand it.


----------



## buening (Sep 18, 2007)

r00kie said:


> kelJu...how do you do dips to hit chest? on a v-bar?
> 
> also i miss incline bench the most. is there any alternative for that?



Lean forward more to hit the chest. More vertical to hit triceps more.


----------



## wala (Sep 18, 2007)

No home gym should be without a bench.. it can be used for many things, not just bench press.

Dips fully work the pecs and as Beuning mentioned, lean forward to hit your pecs more and stay upright to hit triceps and lats more.

If you have DBs (which you should definately have for a home gym) you can do press and flys all on decline, flat and incline bench - just look for a decent bench that offers many variations on height.

good luck


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 18, 2007)

Dips are great if you don't have a bench.


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 19, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Dips are great if you don't have a bench.



What he said.






Or was it she???


----------

